# collar making



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i do alot of leather work when the spring and summer comes around and have no devised a pln to make some cute soft leather collars for chis (braided, jeweled and possibly even tooled) however i am havign the hardest time finding the hardware for the collars.
if anyone knows of anywhere i can get the buckles (either snap or otherwise) and the swivel hooks for leashes and carriers *i made a puppy booster seat for vixie but now need to find the swivel hooks so i can attatch her (in her harness) to the boosterseat.
with the swivels i could also make matching leashes.
im also looking for the narrower nylon braided peices so i can make nylon collars also

so in conclusion, if anyone knows where i can get any collar making supplies,
buckles, d-rings, clips, nylon and any interesting or fun trins youd think yous like to see in chi collars let me know where ot get them.
if i can get them in bulk...
EVEN BETTER!  

i made a cute little rhinstone one for vixie out of some supplies a frined left with me, but there was only enough to make one, and it turned out so well id like to make more!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about a haberdashery shop, i get my D rings and bits from there.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what about a leather store or craftstore. You might also want to try a sewing store they usally have lots of stuff like that there. 

good luck


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh i found a good website
its http://myebestbuy.com/
they sell all buckles and clips for leashes and also rhinestones, grommets (or whatever they are called) and other stuff to decorate the collars with.
you must post some pics of the finished products!!
i think they post world wide, i may be buying from there aswell, cause some things seem cheaper than in the uk!!! :wave: 
jemma


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ps, what a lovely name of your baby
i may be a bit biast, my chihuahuas name is vixie aswell,
check her out on dogster
http://www.dogster.com/?25765
:wave:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats kind of creepy, my names gemma too, and im origioanlly from the uk (i was born in bolton!)
same name, same puppies names lol...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have found all the basic stuffs i need to make the collars, however im having issues now finding the exact type of trimmings i wanted.
i want to do some rhinestone collars, ive see how expensive these are and want to do an on a budget version, that even the most broke of chi people can afford, however to keep the cost down id need wholesale and the prejoined strips of the rinestones rather than single stones
im also looking into trims of all inds but theres sooo many, mabe you guys can help me out, what kind of trims (ribbons centers, little flowers, rhinestones, spikes ect) would you like to see for your chis.

my collars will be specifically aimed at small dogs, chis, yorkies, paps, ect, who have an expensive taste yet whos people are on a budget, yet still want quality.
ie $15 instead of the much seen $30 on the web.

i plan on putting bells on all the collar (i had issues finding a belled collar to fit vixie, even the kitty colars were too big...)
but this option could of course be left out if the buyer doesnt wish a bell.

send some ideas my way.
and if you know where ot find the rhinestome stripping online, id apreciate that too...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Leather harness's with Rhinestones on , cheaper than the norm


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ok i found a uk website that sell the rhinestones on a thread. its in the uk but they may ship, they also sell studs and other bits and bobs!!!
its
http://www.kleins.co.uk/

ok ideas for other bits
what about those lovely little ribbon roses and other cute things like that.
i just bought some feather trim for my dogs coats.!!!! i'll attempt to post a pic of their very stylish leather coats with feather trim!!!!!

ohh very strange about the names!!! great choice of name for your chi!!!! 
:wave: :lol:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh i forget to say
sometimes if you look in online shops that supply bridal material, u can get cute little bits and bobs like the roses and patteren ribbon!!!

cant remember the website, i'll look them up!!!
love vixies dogster page!!!!real cutie!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Also in the UK the local market has a stall that sells needlework stuff, i just got some ribbon Roses, plain and some with pearl type beads in the centre, and pink boa, they have loads of things, could be worth checking out.Also our local boot sale ahs one similar.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

wow i found a great us website!!! not sure if its expensive compared to other places!!!
its www.mjtrim.com
they sell loads!!! swarovski crystal stone and other beautiful things!!!
wish they were cheaper with the international orders though!!!! they have some lovely stuff!!!!
i gonna be surfing the uk sites now for websites like this for me!!!! i have the sewing bug.
i making my dogs loads!!! poor beni, he will look like a girl in some of the things!!!!

hi sullysmum!!!
:wave:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

look sullymum, i found this good website for us in the uk
www.nevtex.co.uk
they do loads of rhinestones and fabrics and accessories!!
:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi,i love making girly things for the babies will have a look at these sites you put up. How are Bennie and Vixen doing at Helens?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry duplicated


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

they are being spoilt rotten!!!!

few accidents when they arrived but are excellent now

although beni was a bit scared of her dogs and her sausage dog frankie was unimpressed by the new arrivals, he was barking for ages!!!

toby her 5yr old pom was happy, he had some young ones to play with!!!! he was impressed by vixen!!! she is the only girl amoung 5 boys!!! 

Helen was very helpful had her spayed while she was there otherwise i would be having unwanted puppies because her boys are whole!!!!

they are being walked about twice a day in the park right next to her house. they are very well behaved, the never wear a leash, only for the first few days!!! cant believe it, they are naughty with me of the lead!!! she has the skill to control them!! plus they stay with her pack of dogs!!! 

vixen has become quite brave bossing all the bigger dogs in the park! she runs up to an old newfoundland and runs round and barks!!! beni tries to be brave and follows vixen but as soon as he realizes how big the newfoundland is he runs straight back to helen!!!!

they rule the roost, the oldies she has cant keep up!!! at least they have eachother to wear themselves out!!!!!

they eat better than i do, a variety of fresh meat everyday, im gonna have to keep this up when i get them back, its gonna be hard to convince them to eat dry food!!!!!

vixen looks like a princess in the coat you made!!! although she needed a waterproof one aswell so i made her a pink ginham plastic coated with fleecy lining jacket!!!! beni is too much of a boy to wear a coat!! he has thicker fur than vixen, she has very thin fur!!!

helen puts them in a crate at night otherwise they will never stop chasing eachother, not a noise out of them!! they know its night time and snooze, apparently they dont want to get up in the morning, she opens the cage door and they ignore it!!!also vixen had taking a liking to hot water bottles, so she has one evrey evening under her blankie!!! so spoilt!!!!!

i think helen is rescuing some chi's of her own after i have mine back, two old girls in easter!! not sure if its still happening though

Im having them for the whole weekend next weekend for the meetup, im staying with chris and oscar!!!! ive booked them into a posh groomers in kensington to be spoilt, me and chris are having a chihuahua weekend!!!! i cant wait to see his oscar!!! i hope he likes my too!!

im starting to feel maybe my dogs know im soft and get away with murder before!!! not anymore, i know they are capable of being well behaved so thats it. its no more walk over mummy!!!!

its so nice to have met all these lovely people through our love of chihuahuas, its amazing!!! and people say you only meet stalkers and freaks on the net!!! my opion has totally changed!!!! i have made some grat friends!!! and it also means i can chihuahua chat with them instead of boring my other friends and family who dont understand the magical experience of owning a chihuahua!!!!

im picking them up permanently on the 19th of march to take them to my new home in peterborough. its not all finalised but i have told my estate agents i want a place the weekend before!!!!


i love that nevtex website. im ordering some rhinestines to accessorize the pattern or the harnesses you have told us chihuahua-people to do
they will look truly posh

i said i would make helens chihuahua's some aswell!!! i will have a huge waiting list soon!! for her 2 poodles, a pom, her sausage dog and now her future chi's!!!!

i cant thank you enough for getting me in contact with helen, she is a true chihuahua angel!!!!!

thanks so much donna!!! you saved my life recommending helen!!!
i'll post pics of my harnesses and coats soon, im still finishing off a coat for oscar!!!!! he's too small for bought coats so im making him one!!!

im so excited for the meetup!!! only 7 days to go!!!!!!
wahoo!!!
jemma
ps please excuse the poor spelling!!! lol
:wave: 
:lol: 
8)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad it all worked out for you with the babies, at the beginning i was tempted to have them myself but having unspayed girls wouldnt have been sensible with Bennie and my girls are all settled with each other now and know their place in the pack, thats why i asked Helen.How do you fix the rhinestones on your harness's?Take care x.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

on the website you can buy some clasps that you put the stones in, here is the page for the clamps!!!
http://www.nevtex.co.uk/acatalog/1694.html

the pics are a bit blury on the above link, but the are the same as the ones on the US website i found earlier i believe,

heres the link for the US website s u can see a better pic of the clamps!!
http://www.mjtrim.com/catalog/product.aspx?product=03320&variant=BKDIAM-ALL

i think they are the same principle but on the US site the rhinestones and the clamp are all in one and on the UK site (nextev) they are separate and you need to clamp the rhinstones in yourself

check it out, i think are a great idea!!!

on the back of the clamps you can thread a needle though!!!

ive never seen this method before!!! its an excellent idea!!

i know you can glue on rhinestones but i always thought this was a bit dodgy!! especially if they are being put on pet clothing, i would not want my dogs to swallow any with the glue!! toxins and stuff!!
also if the glued rhinstones fall off they will leave a horrible mark, at least if the sew on rhinestones you can just snip of the thread and sow another one on!

helen is lovely!!! i having beni done when i get him back, i dont want any naughty boy habits when i have him!!! all her boys were whole so we thought it was easier just to leave him!!! vixen was taken the next day when she arrived o the vets to stop her coming into heat!! then she was spayed 4 weeks later, she recovered well and was chasing beni around like normal with a day!!!!

we shall have to have a meetup near you in the future!! so you and your pups can come!!! i would love to see them in their harnesses and coats!!! very posh!!! maybe in the summer when its longer days!! maybe we can have a chihuahua picnic in a park near you!!!!

i know chris and oscar will come even if no-one else does!

hope these website links fill you with ideas!!!
:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

We have a local carnival week dog show every year in a big park in Southend called 'Priory Park' its was a monks priory.We usually go there in August.The sew on is a clever idea, how many of each are you getting, perhaps we could share as i wouldnt want 144 of one colour stone , have i read it right? :shock:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

wow that carnival sounds good, we shall have to go!! it will be lovely and warm aswell if its in august!!!
i would definately love to go to that, there is not enough places and events to take our dogs to. i wish we could take them to discover dogs in earls court!
im thinking of buying some aurora coloured ones and the clamps! if you want i can spilt it with you if thats the colour you want. the 4.6-4.8mm stones?
which ones would you like to purchase?

im confused by the website.
when i look for clear crystals they look black in the photo?
take a look?
http://www.nevtex.co.uk/acatalog/1651.html

i may email them and ask if its just a dodgy photo!!

what do you think?
:wave:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh i may also get some pink and aquamarine ones so i can do girl boy coats? shall we go halves on them aswell?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im a bit confused with the site too, i dont know which stones go with the sew on clasps, its a shame you cant get a dozen of each colour stone do you have to get 144 = 1 gross of only one colour as even 1/4 of a gross would be too much of one colour for me,and i havent any boys so wouldnt use boys colours,how about anyone else can come in on this so we dont have to spend too much. Also how do know what sizes they both are. :?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

i know it is sooo confusing!!

the stones and clamps have codes like ss40 ss50, then the stones also have the size of the stone!

i presume that you buy the stones and clamps of the same size?!!

im gonna order a few colours, may be clear, a pink, a blue and a purple!
i think i may order the preciosa stones not the swarovsi ones as they are cheaper!
if you dont want many, maybe only a dozen of each of the above colour i 
can send you them, we dont have to go halves if half a gross is too much for u. i will probably go mad and make stone collars so i will need quite a few stones for each!
:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought the preciosa ones were hot glue fix, totally confused now :? Got your email just now, you sound very excited about Saturday,lol


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh gosh now im even more confused!!!
im gonna be silly and email the website asking them. i'll email on monday so i'll be back with an answer soon. i'll also ask if it is possible to buy the stones by the dozen if we order a few colours!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes okay but make sure you ask about the coloured stones that go with the cross + sew on back holders


----------

